# My Tbol only cycle



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

hiya guys/girls, ok ive been wanting to start a journal about my cycle but didnt think any1 would be interested and another reason being didnt think i woul get time to update u guys on my progress, if any, but after talking to Robsta he told me to get a thread going so then i could get help of you guys and you could also critisize me if i was doing anything wrong or different to what normally should be done while on course,

so as the title says im doing a tbol/turanabol only course at 60mg ed for 7weeks,, i actually started the course last sunday on 15th march so been on now for a week and two days so far so good,, just to let u know its my first aas course thats why i chose tbol as its only a mild steroid and to see how i get on with it,,

so abit about me and my training. im 23years old and weighed in at 13stone 1bs at the start of the course and currently am at the same weight as i weighed myself today, i dont no exactly what my bodyfat is but will find out, ive been training now for 5 years but the first 3 years i was mainly lifting light weights and doing cardio to stay fit for playing football,i would say the last 2 years ive been training and ive got more serious about body building, i had a 4 month layoff in theese last 2 years because i dislocated my elbow, well to tell the truth a bouncer dislocated my elbow:cursing:, im not the heaviest of lifters like some of you guys on here but i try my best to lift as heavy and strict as possible,

i go the gym 4 times a week tue,wed,fri and sat but if im watching leeds united on a sat i go sunday, hey some1 has to support em, my split is chest/tris legs back/arms shoulders/calves i do abs 3 times a week and also just started doing 15mins cardio after each session,

my diet is now very strict i wont post it all up but i consume enough protein carbs and esential fats throughout the day,, my food i make up the night before and im eating most of it on the road because my job is a wagon driver, let me tell ya all the water i drink i bet i see every service station toilet i pass on the moterway, lol.. and no its not me when you see a bottlle of yellow p**s at the side of the road,  ,

now i dont expect massive gains on this cousre but if possible would like to gain 9lbs , i have some pics that i took before i started the course and will hopefully get them up tomorrow then hopefully get some new pics up at the end of the course to see if ive made any progress,, so here goes,,


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tbol is great mate, i done a cycle of tbol only a year or 2 back and i wasnt dissapointed.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

cheers andy,, hopefully see some good results then,, u run a simalar dose to mine or different


----------



## straws (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck mate just finished a tbol only course last week gained 7lbs so 9ibs should be ok.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

This should be an interesting log :thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks straws, yeh 7 to 9lbs i would be happy mate


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> cheers andy,, hopefully see some good results then,, u run a simalar dose to mine or different


yes mate i ran a total of 8 weeks, far as i remember i ran 60mg for the first 3-4 weeks and them up to 80mg and fiinshed on that.

I also gained around 8lbs same as straws and my diet wasnt even that spot on either


----------



## straws (Oct 3, 2007)

bravo i started on 50mg 1st week then bumped it up to 70mg,60mg might be a bit low i will be following your thread to see how you get on .


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

cheers lads, i was thinkin of bumping the dose up to 80mg after my 3rd week but mabey do it after 2nd week now, would u say spilt the dose 40mg am and 40mg pm or just take all at once,


----------



## straws (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats the way i done mine 40mg in morning 30mg early evening


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Keep us posted mate, done a t bol cycle last year, good gains.


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Will be very interested in this one - its what I am thinking of for my first course so will watch this thread with interest

What do you have planned for PCT and anything to support you through your cycle?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeh i will keep u all posted, ive got legs 2day and im hoping to get a 60kg squat, i know its not alot but i give it my all, ive got new hours at work now which are 4am till 12dinner so it means me gettin up at 3.00, its gonna kill me, so looks like i will be going gym straight after work then home for a 2hour sleep or something like that,


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

So i did legs yesterday, i got the 60kg squat i wanted only for 6reps tho so not that happy, just started doing walking dumbell lunges, man my hams are killing me, also my new hours are killing me at work i was up at 3 this mornin an im writing this on my phone, ive noticed i keep gettin headaches they dont last long its more of a sharp pain in 1side of my head, im gettin enough water so it must be the tbol,, PS. Please some1 invent an exercise to build up my skinny ankles, lol


----------



## JONNY_1987 (Dec 21, 2008)

Which labs tbol are you using mate ?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Not allowed to say mate i dont think,


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive used Tbol before, i like it, its a very 'nice' mild AAS, doesnt aromatise so no water retention and doesnt make me want to rip peoples heads off.

Ideal first time AAS.

one thing i will say though is it started giving me stomach pains about 1 month in at 60mg per day, doesnt mean it will affect you like that, Orals do seem to give me stomach probs after a few weeks no matter what the aas


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

GTT what pct did u run and at what dose, i tried last nite to get my before pics

Up but failed badly, when my bro comes round 2mine tonight i will get him

To post them up for me


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck, I'll be following your journal.

What PCT do you have planned? For Tbol I have heard anythign from - None - to Clomid & HCG, Nolva oly.....seems to vary allot. I guess the main this is just to get the nuts back on track so maybe HCG, but if your taking an oral AAS maybe you don't want to inject?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers fits, yeh i have heard lots of different pct plans for turanabol courses, im def gonna have a pct and think its gona be clomid/nolva, yeh maye dont fancy injecting as yet but never say never


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

well because it gave me stomach pains i switched to 250mg to 500mg of test for a month, then switched back onto the tbol for 3 weeks. when i felt my testicles had shrunk i did 1000iu of HCG during the course, probably only got through 5000iu while taking the AAS over the duration.

For PCT i started on 100mg clomid and 20mg nolva for 2 weeks along with 1000iu of HCG every 3 days for the first 2 weeks.

after that i dropped the clomid to 50mg for another week with 20mg of Nolva-- followed by one week of just 20mg of nolva

seemed to work alright, didnt really lose much strength.

I doubt you would need to do such a comprehensive pct though


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

bravo9 said:


> Not allowed to say mate i dont think,


You just have :thumb:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Baracuss i havnt said the name at all, explain what u mean


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

bravo9 said:


> Baracuss i havnt said the name at all, explain what u mean


Half the board is using it mate. There are two banned labs and one of them has shut it's website, so it's fairly obvious.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh ok mate, thought u ment i actually put the name up,


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

bravo9 said:


> Oh ok mate, thought u ment i actually put the name up,


 sooo when do you start how is it going?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> So i did legs yesterday, i got the 60kg squat i wanted only for 6reps tho so not that happy, just started doing walking dumbell lunges, man my hams are killing me, also my new hours are killing me at work i was up at 3 this mornin an im writing this on my phone, ive noticed i keep gettin headaches they dont last long its more of a sharp pain in 1side of my head, im gettin enough water so it must be the tbol,, PS. Please some1 invent an exercise to build up my skinny ankles, lol


I am on the exact same gear mate and I too have noticed this sharpe pain in the right side of my head...............it doesn't feel like a normal headache though!

I recon it will just be high BP so you should keep an eye on it, I am taking other meds for gyno treatment too though so my pain may be related to this.

Plus side though is I feel alot stronger and seem to have more energy, I am running their Proviron with the TBol too...............no gains yet but its early days as I've only been on for five days!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Fits have a read of the first posts i put up mate, phhead yeh its not like a normal headache its weird itdoes hurt tho,, will keep an eye on it like u said, will be interesting to see how are thoughts and physical changes differ from each other, what dose u running at,, ive noticed that my muscles are a lot harder and a tiny bit of strength gains, its been my rest day 2day so nothing to report,, ive got back/bi's 2moz so hopefully progress from last week,,


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok guys ive got my before pics uploaded to my laptop,, now can some1 please tell me how to upload them onto my thread,, thanks:confused1:


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

best of luck buddy, im sure you will get some good gains if you keep up the hard work


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok so here are my pics the day i strated my cycle,, im no good with computers so only managed to 3 up, i have some of my legs so will hopefully get them up


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

cant see your pics mate there arent showing up, im not sure if this is something you've done or this stupid computer im on lol.


----------



## gotrav (Oct 20, 2008)

not your computer mate - i cant see anything either.... :confused1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Right first ones i put up i didnt resize so thought that was the problem so tried again and made the pics smaller and it still hasnt worked,, like i said im not a wizz on my laptop,, what could be the problem, help please


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Just go to somewhere like imageshack, browse for them, upload them and post the links in here.

Alternatively you could just attach them to your post here directly by clicking the paperclip icon and doing similar to above.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

im running 90mg BD tbol at the moment with 500mg test e on 5th week of the cycle and the only sides ive had are major back pumps sometimes just getting up from the sofa starts them off gonna stop them on week six, tbol needs to be used at 80mg+ to get the full benifit IMO.


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

newdur said:


> tbol needs to be used at 80mg+ to get the full benifit IMO.


But are you talking about ug stuff 80mg+ or pharm grade stuff too...reason i'm asking mate is that i've just bought pharm grade tbol...they are 10mg tabs, and a 100 in one bottle...and i plan to add it to my test eq cyycle...adding it in the last 6 weeks of cycle...thats weeks 11 - 16. Plan on finishing off with the tbols


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

like i said mate im running bd tbol they come in 500 packets


----------



## Barry5353 (Nov 29, 2008)

newdur said:


> like i said mate im running bd tbol they come in 500 packets


oops didn't notice mate..btw, how long does it take for the tbol to kick in...any idea?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> Fits have a read of the first posts i put up mate, phhead yeh its not like a normal headache its weird itdoes hurt tho,, will keep an eye on it like u said, will be interesting to see how are thoughts and physical changes differ from each other, what dose u running at,, ive noticed that my muscles are a lot harder and a tiny bit of strength gains, its been my rest day 2day so nothing to report,, ive got back/bi's 2moz so hopefully progress from last week,,


Yeah mate I will be following this thread with interest, I'm running 60mg for six wks with 50mg of Proviron along side it! :thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

n


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww28/sanchezboosh/th_uk009.jpg' alt='th_uk009.jpg'>


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursingy mate, seriously not funny now..............................


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok folks, no before pics up yet as u can see, im determined to get them up soon, ive uploded them to photobucket like Thebam told me to but still no joy on uploading on to my thread, anyway back n bi's yesterday it was the best gum session i have had in ages i felt alot stronger and the pumps i were getin were awesome and still felt pumped when i woke up this mornin,, also when i woke up there was a nice big pudle of blood on my pillow i had a nose bleed whilst i was asleep, so that can only be the tbol as i havnt had a nosebleed in a few years, this mornin was shoulders n calves it as a good workout and like i said before i got an awesome pump, as i stamd now at the leeds game my calves are bloody killing me, ok got 2 go now as the second half is kickin off,


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Send me the img codes mate and i'll upload them for ya


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Young gun cheers mate, where will the codes be


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> Young gun cheers mate, where will the codes be


 Did you load them onto photobucket or something?

If you did, if should say next to the picture. Or when you put your mouse over the picture.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok mate yeh its photobucket, will pm u when i get home from the game,, thanks


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> Ok folks, no before pics up yet as u can see, im determined to get them up soon, ive uploded them to photobucket like Thebam told me to but still no joy on uploading on to my thread, anyway back n bi's yesterday it was the best gum session i have had in ages i felt alot stronger and the pumps i were getin were awesome and still felt pumped when i woke up this mornin,, *also when i woke up there was a nice big pudle of blood on my pillow i had a nose bleed whilst i was asleep*, so that can only be the tbol as i havnt had a nosebleed in a few years, this mornin was shoulders n calves it as a good workout and like i said before i got an awesome pump, as i stamd now at the leeds game my calves are bloody killing me, ok got 2 go now as the second half is kickin off,


This is defo high BP mate, get it checked as nose bleeds are not a good sign and high BP can be very serious!

With reagrds to your pics lol, have you tried just copying and pasting them in as thats all I do?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bravo, how far are you on cycle now? whats your weight/ strength gains like?

also has tbol effected libido etc?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Stone i am 2weeks into my cycle today, been on 60mg ed, im gona bump it up to 80mg ed starting tomorrow,, im currently 13st 4lbs so thats a 3lb gain, strength i have noticed has gone up abit but im training on my own now as of job hours have changed an i allways feel safer and that i can push myself alot better with a training partner so i will just have to get use to training on my own,, as for libido its the same as before i started the tbol course mate,

Phhead yes i will keep a check on my bp mate and get it checked, as 4 the pics i have tried copy and paste and still no joy


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey people, well sun/mon rest days, today ive got chest n tri's gonna get that session in after work, i am lookin to develop the sides of my chest the bit that joins under the armpit its just seems to be lagging abit from than the other areas of my chest,, any good exercises anybody would suggest that have worked for them, :thumb:

Ive now bumped the tbol up to 80mg ed, 40mg am and then 40mg pm, still loving the muscle hardness, i havent had that sharp pain im my head either since i last mentioned it,


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

The other one didnt work mate.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

I am also considering a tbol only cycle so will be watching this space!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

So these are the pics i took before starting the tbol cycle, there are more but couldnt seem to upload the others,, thanks And reps any way for YOUNGgUN who got the pics up for me


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha, no dc55 my left nipple has always been bigger than my right, is that y u say that,, i no the pics arnt good quality and im not in top shape, but thats y i put them up so i can compare when i have finished the cycle


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers dc55, yeh mate i have 1 nipple bigger than other, but when its cold out or im cold the big nipple goes the same size as the other:cursing: yeh mate ive seen on you tube, also like u say the camera angle is bad aswell cos i look to have 1 shoulder smaller than the other, TBH i wish i never put these pics up now,, but hey ho :confused1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Well didnt think my pecs looked that bad, the pics i took really dont do me any justice either and the quality of pics are bad, ok now im just making excuses:lol:,

Ok today was legs and had a really good workout, was squatting 65kg so its only an increase of 5kg from last week but hey its progress, other leg exercises were improved aswell from last week,

I started to get really bad lower back pumps 2day whilst driving in my wagon and again tonight whilst walking my dogs, but nothing i cant handle, anyway jus a little update

Come on ENGLAND


----------



## straws (Oct 3, 2007)

hey bravo i got sore head as well thought it was just a side effect of gear keep the thread going


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey straws, are u running your pct at the mo mate


----------



## MrWilson (Nov 20, 2008)

results of this will determin wheather i start a tbol cycle. keep up the good work mate


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers mr wilson


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dc55 said:


> Well done for putting the pics up. It's a great way to track progress.
> 
> I looked at you pics and it's possibly the camera angle but looks like your pecs are showing signs of gyno. You tube it and you'll see the shape im on about. Im sure it's just the camera angle though. Nothing to do with your nips.
> 
> Good luck on the course.


Looks to me like he just has more development in his lower pec area which is fairly normal.


----------



## straws (Oct 3, 2007)

finished about a week ago will leave it for another 4/5 weeks then do another cycle see how it goes then after that who knows what might even get courage up to inject.


----------



## MrWilson (Nov 20, 2008)

Thats my biggest fear, injecting. I get scared going for my holiday jabs at the docs :confused1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok folkes, well last nite a few of my mates said i was lookin bigger and i looked in good shape, also the lads where i deliver commented on how i look so that gave me a lottle lift and is allways nice to hear, by the way none of them no im on any aas cycle, :tongue:

Well i shaved my chest and stomach and even legs last nite and in just doing that i could see an increase in muscle and definition, amazing what that fckin body hair can hide:thumbup1:

So 2day is back/bi's and weigh in day so hopefully will have gained a lb or two, will keep u informed.

Bravo


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

finally got internet sorted , well back n bi's on friday went well and nearly all exercises are up a few kg or

two,

i weighed myself aswell and am now 13st 5lbs so an increase in 4lbs so im pretty pleased?

stil been experiencing back pumps but not as harsh as before. mainly when sat driving in my waggon .

so far so good then and loving the tbol:thumb:


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

hey, what dose are you running now?


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Any update's on your course bravo? have you seen much strength gains whilst on it?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

hiya marc, yes mate ive noticed strength gains and hopefully will experience more in the last 4 weeks of the course, the thing im liking the most is im lookin more vascular,

im experiencing pain in my right shoulder whillst on chest day its more a burning sensation, so at the min im sat watching liverpool v chelsea with a frozen bag of peas on my shoulder,


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Any updates Bravo?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

well after havin a wknd of cheat food which i avnt done for a long time i feel asif ive let myself down, but hey u gotta enjoy ur food sometime,, yeh the cycle still going good so far,, couldnt weigh myself on friday because the scales in the gym wernt working,

played golf today and got leg pumps about half way round the course and it was really painfull for about 15mins and then started to ease but all ok now,,

nothing else to report i dont think other than course going well


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

just an update on how the cycle is going, i weighed myself today at the gym and im 13st 7lbs so thats a 6lb increase in weight and ive 3 weeks left to go on the course after sunday,, lifts are creepin up a tiny bit but not massivel'y

i have had to miss taking the tbol today which im really p***ed off about and mabey even tomorrow but will have the tbol on sat,, thats my fault tho and money problems, if any1 could help me an tell me if missing a day or 2 is going to affect my gains or even affect my health somehow,,

cheers guys


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Any halfway pics mate? Any negative sides other than the pumps?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

no T.F No half way pics mate, just gonna do end of cycle pics,,

can know one help me out with missing a day or 2


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

bravo9 said:


> no T.F No half way pics mate, just gonna do end of cycle pics,,
> 
> can know one help me out with missing a day or 2


You should be fine with missing the odd day or two.

Orals have a short half life so don't leave it too long, but some people take weekends off when running orals.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

6lb increase, thats pretty good, is that 5 weeks in?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

will be 5 weeks in mate on sunday,,


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

You still alive Bravo?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers ba baracuss,, yeh marc im still alive :thumbup1:

Yeh course still on track apart from 1 thing work have told me this mornin that me and another lad will be going to france on tue to deliver some glass for the owner of our companies house,, the problem being my course is supposed to end on the 3rd of may, so on the trip wont be able to hit the gym and dont no if to take the last of my tbol tabs with me?????????

Ive had to start power walking now insted of running because of lower back pumps and and calf pumps, before i could handle it but it now feels like my calfs are gonna blow up,,

Ranting and moaning aside all going good,, weigh in day tommorow so will update again,, :thumb:


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe shorten the cycle to 6 weeks then instead of the 8.

Has your strength incresed?

Lokking forward to seeing if your weight has incresed or decreased.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

good gains!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright mate, any updates?

Any reason why chose tbol over dbol? I'm contemplating a cycle myself and would like to stick to orals so it's between those 2.

Cheers, Tim.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Bump this thread. Any updates Bravo?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Alright mate, any updates?
> 
> Any reason why chose tbol over dbol? I'm contemplating a cycle myself and would like to stick to orals so it's between those 2.
> 
> Cheers, Tim.


Chose tbol T.F mainly cos it being my first cycle and just to see how i got on with it, it was either tbol or dbol, each to their own i guess mate


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey peeps yep im still alive and kicking, havnt been online due to having my laptop broke and cant even be repaired and not having my iphone which is what i normally use to update my thread and browse the net,

Well finished the tbol course now and need to start pct asap, i think im just going to run nolvadex for 4weeks reason for not using clomid is mainly due to experience of others getting bad eysight with clomid and being a wagon driver dont really wanna take the risk, any one have a different take on this please say,

My current weight is 13st 9lbs so in total thats an 8lb increase from my starting weight before the course so im really happy with that :thumbup1:

I am currenty takin creatine and whey and and eating lots of food packed with protein, mainly to try keep the weight and muscle i have gained

I would definatly use tbol again, as it being my first aas course i have learnt that when and if u do decide to do an aas course u need to be 100% dedicated to your cycle, e.g never missing a day and make sure that yoir diet and training is spot on,, when i get a new laptop i will tryipdate my pics,

Cheers for the people who took time to help me out with my course

Bravo


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi mate, thought i'd check in on this thread. Thanks for the reply re tbol/dbol, not that it was a big help mind you  I think i prefer the tbol approach as i don't want to retain a load of water only to end up losing a lot of my gains (in size)! If i could gain and keep 8lbs of lean muscle i'd be more than happy.

If you've any bother with the pics side of things feel free to email [email protected] and i'll sort that out for you.

All the best!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Hi mate, thought i'd check in on this thread. Thanks for the reply re tbol/dbol, not that it was a big help mind you  I think i prefer the tbol approach as i don't want to retain a load of water only to end up losing a lot of my gains (in size)! If i could gain and keep 8lbs of lean muscle i'd be more than happy.
> 
> If you've any bother with the pics side of things feel free to email [email protected] and i'll sort that out for you.
> 
> All the best!


Cheers t.f, sorry i didnt help ya alot about the tbol/dbol question, mainly same reason as you not wanting any bloat and loose any gains after the cycle, but others dont experience alot or any bloat on dbol and some say they even keep their gains after cycle aswell, let me know what cycle you choose mate, good luck,

When i get my pics onto the laptop i might just email ya them cos im crap at uploading stuff,, cheers mate


----------



## lukecala (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Bravo,

Am contemplating on either T-Bol or Test for my first cycle. If its not to much trouble would be great to get some before and after pics up. If you have trouble uploading please email the pics to [email protected]

Thanks bud

Luke


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

lukecala said:


> Hey Bravo,
> 
> Am contemplating on either T-Bol or Test for my first cycle. If its not to much trouble would be great to get some before and after pics up. If you have trouble uploading please email the pics to [email protected]
> 
> ...


Yeh cheers mate,, cant really comment wether u should do tbol or test as their both 2 totally different types of aas,

I need my laptop fixing mate before i get the pics up, cheers tho


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Do you have any pics Bravo? A few people are interested in this trhread but you don't update it:whistling:


----------



## G.H.O.S.T (Aug 28, 2009)

Mate i just wondered what you did for your post cycle... and are your gains still there now? or did you loose any whilst doing your pct.

Cheers


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Did you ever get round to taking them pics. Ill be starting a cycle of t-bol 80mg for 6-8 weeks so i think ill do soemthing like this thread. I should really drop my BF 1st then do a bul but im just going to go head anyway, or can i even do a cut with thi smed ?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

any pics??


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> any pics??


x2


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

cult said:


> x2


x3


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

7lb's easy poss mate


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any update on pics or what gains you kept after oct bravo?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Lads i'm thinking of running tbol for 7 weeks at 80mg ed.

Is there any benefit to running a low dose to start and increasing over the cycle?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

No there ain't mate, you may aswell start the full 80mg.

Also start your own thread on it in the steroid section and ask all the questions you want mate.

Just to save this one getting high jacked.


----------

